# Demon's Souls vs Dark Souls



## Kishido (Sep 17, 2013)

Which one do you prefer? Personally I love both games but I still prefer Demon Souls a bit more?

What's your stand on this?

And for the future? I still have a small hope that Demon's Souls 2 will be released on the PS4. Dark Souls II is stated to be just for the current gen, so sadly I think I will skip it cuz I will go full next gen soon and won't wait till March 2014

And seeing this statement gives me some hope



> SCE Worldwide Studios president Shuhei Yoshida stated; "That's a great question, but because of the attention that will get, I choose not to answer. But, personally, I love Demon's Souls. I spent hours and hours and hours playing it." He went on to say. "I love the team, I love the game and yeah, I'd really like to see more. But that's all that I will say."



Problem is... Demon's Souls is a a Sony trademake so it would rule out a XBone version... That's why we have Dark Souls after all...

But if no Demon's Souls I still hope for a Dark Souls III like game soon for the next gen consoles


----------



## eHav (Sep 17, 2013)

i prefer Dark Souls simply because its more of an open world


----------



## Kishido (Sep 17, 2013)

Well to each their own but that's one of the cons I have against Dark Souls.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 17, 2013)

Demon's Souls was only good because From Software made it. I'm not interested in whatever Sony wants to do with the IP.

Bring on Dark Souls 2.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2013)

I prefer Dark Souls but I still hold Demon's in high regard


----------



## Badalight (Sep 17, 2013)

Dark Souls by far. It improved on the first game in almost every way. There are so many weapons and armors... which demons souls was SEVERELY lacking it. I much prefer the bonfire+estus flask system, as it prevents the need to farm for healing items. The world is more beautiful, and the lore is more interesting. The additions to the combat like the lunge and falling stab are great. Covenants also added an extra layer of depth.

The only way it could be considered "worse" is the difficulty in being able to co-op with friends, and perhaps if you were a huge fan of the world tendencies. I cared about neither, however.

I love both games though, don't get me wrong. Demons Souls is one of my favorite rpgs of all time, while Dark Souls is one of my favorite GAMES of all time.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 17, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Demon's Souls was only good because From Software made it. I'm not interested in whatever Sony wants to do with the IP.
> 
> Bring on Dark Souls 2.



Why is it ruled out being from FROM SOFTWARE?

Have you ever asked yourself what Hidetaka Miyazaki is doing right now? Cuz he isn't directing Dark Souls 2


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 17, 2013)

Personally I think the level design, atmosphere, item system, and dying mechanics were a little better in Demon's Souls. But when I say "a little" I mean it. Both are fantastic games.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 17, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Why is it ruled out being from FROM SOFTWARE?
> 
> Have you ever asked yourself what Hidetaka Miyazaki is doing right now? Cuz he isn't directing Dark Souls 2



My bad, then.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Sep 17, 2013)

DeS has a better atmosphere and weapon upgrade paths. DaS has the better everything else.

Also, Valley of Defilement >>>>> Blighttown.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 17, 2013)

No way. Fuck Valley of defilement. That's one of the most frustrated I've ever been at a video games.

Blightown I think I died like once. Frame-rate was bad of course, but that's about it.

Also, the UI in Dark Souls was much more intuitive and user friendly.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Sep 17, 2013)

After thinking about it a bit more, I'd also says weapons felt better to use in DeS. Faster and more fluid movesets, plus all heavy weapons being able to blow foes away.



Badalight said:


> No way. Fuck Valley of defilement. That's one of the most frustrated I've ever been at a video games.



That's why it's better than Blighttown. 

Giant depraved ones are one of the few enemies I'm actually afraid of fighting...


----------



## Griever (Sep 17, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Also, Valley of Defilement >>>>> Blighttown.



this is true. an area i didn't fully appreciate till Blighttown. 

Also, what the fuck?, why hasn't anyone mentioned the superior soundtrack of Demon's souls???.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 17, 2013)

Demons Soul's, I was incredible hyped for Dark Souls, preordered the game as soon as possible. I don't know what it was, but I couldn't get into Dark Soul's like I did Demons Soul's. I literally have a character on NG++++++++ on Demons Soul's, I only have NG+++ on my most played on Dark Soul's character.

Also the pvp wasn't nearly as fun in Dark Soul's, some of my favorite moments in gaming were Demons Soul's pvp.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 17, 2013)

Demon's Souls has more polish and more focus, but Dark Souls is more ambitious.  It's pretty obvious (both from observation and statements from the company) that Dark Souls was rushed in quite a few areas--an unfortunate but ultimately understandable downside to something of the scope we had in Dark Souls.

Demon's Souls' levels are more meticulously designed (most of the time), and while the game is more level oriented, it does have the advantage of more focus towards the atmosphere.  There are some hiccups in it, in terms of level design, but none so far as Dark Souls.  

There are more weapons in Dark Souls, but damn did Demon's Souls do it right.  There are a lot of reskins of weapons in Dark Souls, and a lot that have copy/pasted movesets.  Not to mention a good half of the weapons are useless outside of RPing, seeing how many damn weapons there are.  There are less in Demon's Souls, but damn are they satisfying, with most of them having unique movesets for each, which is great--and not just unique, but more actual movies within the weapons, in many cases.  

The armor is way better in Dark Souls, though.  Too true.

I like what they tried to do with the online system of Dark Souls, but it's obvious it didn't work.  It's too bad both have too many people who masturbate over min maxing for PvP, but it's far, far, FAR more problematic in Dark Souls, which is a shame.  Scraping Spear is hilarious, but fuck Giantdad Zaphanders.  The Demon's Souls online is more sparse, but I think it adds better to the atmosphere, which is what both are supposed to do.


----------



## Takahashi (Sep 17, 2013)

Honestly, I only find Demon's Souls decent.  As far as I'm concerned, Dark Souls stomps the living shit out of it in every way with the possible exception of atmosphere.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 17, 2013)

I think  Dark Souls was too ambitious for its own good, everything could have used more polish, especially the boss battles.


----------

